
FritzFrog: A New Generation of Peer-to-Peer Botnets - dddddaviddddd
https://www.guardicore.com/2020/08/fritzfrog-p2p-botnet-infects-ssh-servers/
======
Canada
If it writes its binary to disk and then executes and also writes an
authorized_keys can it really be described as "fileless"?

